# Hungry like a Wolf - DW's Log



## DeltaWave (Feb 17, 2019)

Time to get serious. I'm gonna keep this log for 2019, 'cause taking the notes in my notebook ain't gonna cut it anymore... and my writing is pretty illegible even for me. I've kept lifting logs in it for awhile, but I've started to forgo it and just fill it in whenever I'm bored.

Been lifting since the start of 2018. Am natural, and intend to stay natural for the next year (will update this if things change). Will be getting bloodwork done every 3 months, purely for health purposes. Will also be uploading pictures every 3 months starting 1st of March.

Am currently bulking, and will record my daily caloric intake and update it here weekly, along with notes and videos of my lifts for feedback.

Current body stats:
183cm
23 years old
92kg (not sure about bodyfat %, probably 15-20)

Body goals:
Looking for that spicy 100kg

Current lifting stats (outdated but only ones recorded):
DL 170kg
Squat 120kg
BB Flat BP 100kg
Shoulder Press 80kg
DB Flat/Incline BP 36kg
(Was able to do reps of each)

Lifting goals:
DL 260kg
Squat 160kg
BB Flat BP 140kg
Shoulder Press 100kg
DB Flat/Incline BP 55kg



Let's fookin' get at it.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 17, 2019)

Excellent, look forward to it! Keep kicking ass!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2019)

In for gains


----------



## Jin (Feb 17, 2019)

Show some bite, Wolfpup.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 17, 2019)

Duran Delta


----------



## Seeker (Feb 17, 2019)

I'll be following. 2019 man! All the way


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 17, 2019)

Is it driving anyone else's crazy brain nuts that it should be "like" the wolf?


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2019)

Get some! BTW... not sure what "Spicy" looks like but I'm going to assume it's good.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Is it driving anyone else's crazy brain nuts that it should be "like" the wolf?



Yes! Then he has his own theme song!
https://youtu.be/oJL-lCzEXgI


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Is it driving anyone else's crazy brain nuts that it should be "like" the wolf?



Fucccccc. I thought it might have been but I was too tired to check last night.



snake said:


> Get some! BTW... not sure what "Spicy" looks like but I'm going to assume it's good.



Basically means I’m gonna start eating a bucket of creatine a day.

But seriously, I’m hoping I’ll be able to maintain around 100kg once I’ve finished my bulking/cutting for this year.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 18, 2019)

**** yeah man, I’ll be following


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 18, 2019)

Have you been training......this is a log...LOL


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 18, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Have you been training......this is a log...LOL



give him a break hun.....2 days


more avi pics


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 18, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> give him a break hun.....2 days
> 
> 
> more avi pics



lmao.....can train on the weekends!!!!!!!!!!!! Just teasing!  Yes, he needs a different Avi pic!


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 19, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Have you been training......this is a log...LOL



But I said weekly, Jen! But alright I’ll stick to daily. 

17/02/19

Today was legs and shoulders. **** squats.

Squats (60-90 second intervals)
Set 1: 8x225
Set 2: 8x225
Set 3: 8x225
Set 4: 5x225
Set 5: 5x225

Seated Leg Curls 
5x12x95

Leg Extensions
5x12x120

HS Shoulder Press 
Set 1: 8x176
Set 2: 8x176
Set 3: 8x187
Set 4: 8x187
Set 5: 8x187

DB Lateral Raises
3x12x22

Cable Lateral Raises
3x12x6

HS Reverse Flys
4x12x65

200g protein
400g carbs
80g fat
(Will list meals in future posts)


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> But I said weekly, Jen! But alright I’ll stick to daily.
> 
> 17/02/19
> 
> ...



Excellent...my bad.....but weekly is to much to type out...lmao!


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 19, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Excellent...my bad.....but weekly is to much to type out...lmao!



Yeah you're right. That shit took me over an hour to type on my phone.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 19, 2019)

18/02/19

Back and Biceps. Was a pretty slack day. Didn't eat enough beforehand so felt relatively weak. 
Mostly concentrating on size at the moment. So not gonna push my DL/other main lifts too high until later on. 

HS Seated Rows
5x12x225 (2.5 plates each hand)

Lat Pulldowns
2x12x120 (pronate)
2x12x120 (supinate)​
SH Lat Pulldowns
3x12x175

Superset
Standing Bicep Curls (Ez bar)
5x8x50
Preacher Curls
5x8x55

Hammer Curls
5x10x22​


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 22, 2019)

19/02/19 - Rest

20/02/19 - Rest (what a lazy fuker)

21/02/19

Chest and Tris. Was a pretty lazy day once again. 
Still been trying to sort out my meals for bulking, so my training days are taking a disappointing hiatus. Will fix it up by the end of the week though.

Incline DB Press
5x5x90

Cable Flys
3x12x25

HS Chest Press 
3x12x105

Tricep PD
5x12x75

Skullcrushers
5x15x45

Meal 1
4 weetbix, 1 spoon peanut butter, 1 cookie

Pre workout
Scoop of carb powder (about 45-50g carbs total) mixed with my pre workout

Post workout 
Scoop of protein powder (about 40g)

Meal 2
5 eggs with 2 slices of bread

Meal 3
200g tuna mixed with vegetables and 400g rice

Meal 4
200g tuna and 3 pancakes

Protein = 200-220g
Carbs = 460g something
Fat = 70-80g
Total calories = 3370ish 
Disgraceful ik.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 22, 2019)

22/02/19

Shoulders. Last day of slacking around. Finally got everything sorted.

HS Shoulder Press
5x5x175

DB Lateral Raises
3x20x22

Cable Front Raises
3x15x22

DB Reverse Flys Seated
12x12x22

Meal 1
3 pancakes, 2 eggs, spoon of peanut butter

Pre workout
​30g carb powder mixed with pre workout

Post workout
40g protein powder

Meal 2
400g oats 

Meal 3 
300g pasta with pasta sauce

Meal 4
200g tuna with vegetables

Meal 5
200g tuna

Protein = 200ish
Carbs = 540ish
Fats = 50-60g
Total calories = 3800 something

Will be aiming for 3800-4000 kJ from now on.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 24, 2019)

23/02/19 - Rest 

Meal 1
400g oats, honey, spoonful of peanut butter

Meal 2
2 chicken schnitzels, sauce, salad

Meal 3
Marinara pasta and loads of cheese, salad, 4-5 slices of bread

Wasn't too hungry today. Got the majority of carbs/fats but definitely missed out on a good 100+ grams of protein. Will make up for it tomorrow.

24/02/19 

Legs today. Good day. Got those legs warmed up then destroyed 'em with a compound lifts. 
May start measuring circumference of muscles. Dunno if a good idea or not though.

Leg Extensions (warmup)
3x15x110

Leg Press (60-90 seconds between sets)
Set 1: 1x12 x (1 plate on either side)
Set 2: 3x12 x (3 plates on either side)​Set 3-7: 5x5 x (6 plates on either side)

Hack Squat
Set 1: 1x12 x (1plate on either side)
Set 2-4: 3x12 x (2 plates on either side)

Standing One-legged Curls
Set 1: 1x8x22
Set 2-6: 5x8 x (1 plate)

Leg Extensions to finish off
3x12x110

Meal 1
200g oats, honey, spoonful of peanut butter, cookie

Pre workout
20g carbs, 20g protein, pre workout mixed together

Meal 2
5 eggs, 2 pieces of toast, greek yogurt

Meal 3
200g tuna, 200g corn chips

​Meal 4
300g pasta with sauce

Meal 5
200g tuna with vegetables and hotsauce 

Protein = 220-240g
Carbs = 520g
Fat = 100g
Total calories = 3900-4000 calories


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 24, 2019)

I was wondering, since you are eating so much cholesterol, did you have any blood tests done? If so, how are your serum cholesterol levels? Also, how much of the fat you eat is saturated/trans fat?

I ask because there is so much confusing, contradicting and poorly designed research on this (on dietary cholesterol and serum cholesterol). Maybe I'm wrong and I've been searching like an idiot, though.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 25, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> I was wondering, since you are eating so much cholesterol, did you have any blood tests done? If so, how are your serum cholesterol levels? Also, how much of the fat you eat is saturated/trans fat?
> 
> I ask because there is so much confusing, contradicting and poorly designed research on this (on dietary cholesterol and serum cholesterol). Maybe I'm wrong and I've been searching like an idiot, though.



Haven't had any blood tests done in awhile. Everything was fine last time though (6-8 months ago). Will definitely get an update soon. 

I generally don't eat a lot of saturated/trans fatty foods. Not a huge fast-food eater, and generally just stick to the meals I've listed/will list. Always check my foods to see how much fat and what types are inside. 

From what I understand, bad fats (trans, saturated in large amounts) will increase your cholesterol levels, good fats (poly/monounsaturated) will help decrease it. Something along those lines anyway. Wouldn't be too worried about it; unless you're a diabetic/got heart issues.

Here's a couple articles that might help, broski.

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/what-should-you-eat/fats-and-cholesterol/cholesterol/

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/what-should-you-eat/fats-and-cholesterol/

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/02/160211083044.htm[/FONT]*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*[/FONT]


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 25, 2019)

25/02/19

Back and biceps today. Need to get on gear. Sick of seeing all these shithead looking walruses on the gear at my gym, twice the size, yet lifting half the amount.
Or maybe the secret ingredient is cheeseburgers. Idk anymore.

10 minutes on the treadmill to warm-up

Pull-ups
5x8

HS Seated Row
Set 1: 1x8 x (1 plate either side)
Set 2: 1x8 x (2 plates either side)
Set 3: 1x8 x (2.5 plates either side)
Set 4-7: 4x5 x (3 plates either side)​
Seated Row
Set 1: 1x8x90
Set 2: 1x8x125
Set 3-6: 4x8x170​
Rope Lat Pulldowns
5x12x40

Bent-over Row
5x8x130

Preacher Curl
3x12x45

Standing Bar Curl
3x12x55

Cable Curl
4x8x50

Meal 1
6 weet-bix 

Pre workout
20g carbs, 20g protein, pre workout

Meal 2
5 eggs, 2 pieces of toast, 200g oats

Meal 3
300g Icelandic yogurt

Meal 4
200g tuna, 200g rice, 4 potatoes

Meal 5
200g chicken breast with vegetables

Haven't finished so will update my total kJ tomorrow.


----------



## DeltaWave (Mar 7, 2019)

03/03/19

Back.

* = warmup

Seated Cable Row 
*Set 1: 1x8x90
Set 2-4: 3x12x140

Deadlifts
*Set 1: 1x5 x (1 plate either side)
*Set 2: 1x5 x (2 plates either side)
Set 3-7: 6x5 x (2.5 plates either side)

HS Seated Row
*Set 1: 1x8 x (1 plate either side)
Set 2-6: 5x8 x (2 plates either side)

04/03/19 - Rest

05/03/19

Chest and tris.

HS Chest Press
*Set 1: 1x8x70
Set 2-6: 5x8x145

BB Incline Bench Press
*Set 1: 1x5 x (1 plate either side)
Set 2-6: 5x5 x (1.5 plates either side)


DB Incline Bench Press
*Set 1: 1x5x50
*Set 2: 1x5x60
Set 3-7: 5x8x70

Ez-bar skullcrushers & close-grip presses
*Set 1: 1x8x50
Set 2-6: 5x8x70

Tricep PD
*Set 1: 1x12x40
Set 2-6: 5x12x50

06/03/19

Shoulders

DB Shoulder Press
*Set 1: 1x8x50
Set 2-6: 5x8x70​
DB Lateral Raises
*Set 1: 1x12x22
Set 2-4: 3x12x30​
Upright Row & Front Raises w/ Ez-Bar
*Set 1: 1x12x40 & 1x12x15Set 2-6: 5x12x60 & 5x12x25​

07/03/19

Legs

Squats
*Set 1: 1x5 x (1 plate either side)
Set 2-6: 5x5 x (1.5 plates either side)

Leg Press
*Set 1: 1x8 x (1 plate either side)
Set 2-6: 5x8 x (3 plates either side)

Hamstring Curl
*Set 1: 1x8x60
Set 2-6: 4x8x125
​


----------

